# 'Look At That' - It really works!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've finished 1 1/2 of the training books that I got for Christmas. The results of working with Shade were demonstrated spectacularly tonight on our walk!

A few months ago he was so bad on a leash that I was hardly able to walk him. He lunged at every dog he saw, almost pulling me off my feet or else yanking my shoulder out. I literally could not control him around other dogs and wasn't even taking him on walks anymore. On the recommendation of several people on here, I got him an Easy Walk harness and started the 'Look at that' program whenever we saw another dog. 

Tonight we were walking both dogs when my neighbors lab mix came running out of his garage at us. This is an extremely hyper male dog that normally scares Rocky because the dog is so excitable and bonkers. The neighbor apologized and came running right after the dog but it got to us first. I let both Rocky and Shade exchange sniffs with the dog while the neighbor grabbed it by the collar. Then I called both my guys over to me and asked them to sit and 'watch me'. They both immediately left the dog and sat right in front of me, staring at me intently. Of course they each got a treat! (I carry a bait bag all the time). They kept sitting there calmly staring at me with their backs to the other dog, ignoring it completely, while my husband was talking to the neighbor (as he was holding on to his lunging dog!). 

I left my husband there talking and took them home and gave them each a small piece of meatloaf for being such good boys!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Way to go!! Wonder if I could pull this off with 8 dogs at once?? That would need to be videoed.....


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

That is fabulous. Oliver is terrible on the leash. I just ordered a set of dvd's by Ian Dunbar. I hope after working with him I will have as good results as you .


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

its always such a awsome feeling when you get to see your training "in action"!
its such an addicting feeling that i take cesar new places and into new situations all the time hopeing to see him mind his manners and listen to me if i see an aggressive dog tied up i will walk past 9 or 10 times jsut to see Cesar focus on me and ignore the other dog.

big congratz on you and your pups success!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome, I'm so glad it's helping you guys! LAT has been great for me and Tucker as well, and it's so simple to do.


----------

